# AKC Marketplace



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This may not be the correct forum so feel free to relocate or delete if inappropriate

Does anyone have a contact with the AKC willing to listen to possible revisions to the Marketplace search page? Not just for goldens but all breeds with specific issues. I traded emails with someone today who says they have been trying to get revisions and the marketplace is a terrible place to look for a puppy... my response was if it's a terrible place to look then why have it at all?

It's hard for people to ask questions if they don't know what to ask. The information of breed specific testing is already on their website in another location so shouldn't take much to channel that info. to the search page. A small paragraph stating the 4 basic clearances a golden should have or a chart like Nolefan has posted to educate buyers? Not only the proper testing but where that information is filed... ofa.org., and prelims are not final clearances. It's actually information that should be on "meet the breed" and then tied to the search page.

This is a minor programing change, nothing expensive to accomplish or staff to hire. Very doable.

Maybe if there is more info. on the page it will help people to ask more questions. Just maybe it will run off some of the puppy farms, wishful thinking??

Just a thought... anyone think this can happen or how to make it happen??


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

From my experience, the AKC site was built to cater to "companion" owners, or prospective owners. The person(s) building the site don't appear to have been given enough GOOD information as to what should go where, or what anything should be linked to. If AKC was doing their job, advertisers would not be able to claim that clearances are being done in compliance with the parent club and there are no clearances at all on the parents of the litters being listed. All clubs are required to supply a list of members each year (there are some good, and "lack of merit" reasons for this), so how hard could it possibly be to dump that info into a database and then check to see if the advertiser is actually a member of ANY clubs? It is just a huge fail, from an ethical breeder's perspective.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thank you for the response. When the AKC people tell you it's a terrible resource it makes you wonder why they want to be associated with this piece of garbage.

I would love to make a pitch but can't get anyone to take on the challenge. It's such a simple fix, not just for the golden but all the breeds. It's nothing more than a page design change. 

People wanting a healthy companion pet come to the AKC website trusting this is a safe place to start their search and to learn about the breeds. Right now their site is as deceiving (by omission) as the puppy farms being posted.

And you are correct, a simple data dump with a query to verify members requires minimal effort. There is a box they check saying they are members, if this can't be verified with the data dump they should not be able to post or at least unable to make the claim. With the OFA agreement clearances could be verified just as easy with a quick line of code and an Oracle (read only) connection to their databases. Posters would just have to provide reg. numbers.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The AKC Marketplace is simply not designed for responsible breeders. Generally speaking responsible breeders do not need to advertise on a site like that. I do year round because I like to send my 7+ paragraph and multiple infographic email to educate puppy buyers. I also think if there are reputable breeders on the Marketplace perhaps we will make a dent. 

No, the Marketplace is for people who need it. That does mean and easy and pretty site for buyers. It also means they cater to breeders with AKC registrable puppies who need help selling. That means mostly back yard breeders and commercial breeders. That is why the Bred with HEART program truly does not require following the GRCA COE. For hips and elbows they only require an X-ray, but it does not have to be OFA evaluated. That is why they recently added the "Champion Bloodlines" banner for puppies that have atleast 1 AKC Champion in the grand parent or great grandparent generation. There seems to be no oversight at all. I have tried reporting Bred with HEART breeders who clearly can not be complying based on the parents age but nothing ever happens.


----------

